# new 'tiel



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

i got another cockatiel over the weekend. i'm having a hard time coming up with a name though. i've made a list that i went over with my husband, but nothing jumped out as being the one.

maybe some suggestions will help me out!

thanks!!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Your cockatiel is very pretty.
l'm not very good with names but here are a few suggestions;

Angel
Sweetie
Snow
Snowflake
Star
Star dust
lolly pop
Tikki
Spike
Apple
Sugar
Honey 
Buddy
Baby

Those are all l could think of right now


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/names1.html You may be able to get an idea from this link. That is where I got a couple of names for my tiels. Shadow, being the latest. Your little tiel looks like one of mine. Mango is a cinnamon lutino. Apparently the females show the cinnamon before their first molt. I would hazard a guess at yours being female. What a little beauty!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the name baby
my bunny is called baby


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the name star dust


----------



## carusoe13 (Feb 16, 2010)

sugar pie?? i like that one because she/he looks like a sugar and it's osmewhat nuetral or do you know if it's a boy or girl??


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

lperry 82's message has given me an idea. Why not call him/her Bunny?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My sis in laws tiel looks a lot like this one and she named her tiel Tweety


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

www.babynames.com That's where I always go for names for anything! =P


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

the vet & i both think its a girl, but i didnt do a DNA test to know for sure.

i have 7 other birds. 3 parakeets - baby, sprite & pearl, 2 cockatiels - spike & pete, a quaker - pickles, and a rose-breasted cockatoo - rosie. i also have a rabbit named pantala and chinchilla named dusty!

i'm still unable to come up with a name for the new one though! i've been calling it little bird, so i have something to at least call her when i speak to her. some of the suggested names i already had on my list...and others, i have for my birds already! hubby said its name should just be little bird...


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

ooo...I like the name Sprite...very cute and so is Pickles


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

i came up with a name:

sweet cheeks!

here's a pic that inspired her name. she does this when she wants to be pet. i'm so glad she's adjusting so well, considering when we first got her, she'd bite & latch on! now she's soooo sweet!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

She is very cute. I like the name you chose, She looks like a sweet cheeks


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

honey that is mine


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh sweet cheeks what a perfect name fo a perfect cockatiel


----------

